# 8th ANNUAL TECHNIQUES DFW VALENTINES DANCE FEBRUARY 11, 2012



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*WHO'S GOING ?

IT'S AT A NICER BIGGER PLACE IN DALLAS THIS YEAR.*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

if i can get the nite off ill be there uffin: it's my b day so you know i got to get my drink on :barf: :barf:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

U KNOW WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Mr Tim Walls wanted to let you guys know that there will be a Martin Luther King Parade on Jan 13th in Garland and wanted to see who was interested in being in the parade. If you have any questions, please call him as soon as possible, 214-356-0352. They are asking the ULA to show some cars on that day and Tim has more info on this. thanks and we hope you can support this event.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HAVE US A TABLE FOR ATLEAST 30 PEOPLE. CUZ U KNOW HOW WE DO IT. 


DALLAS LOWRIDERS ROLLIN DEEP EVERY WHERE WE GO


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 5 2007, 10:22 AM~6909264
> *HAVE US A TABLE FOR ATLEAST 30 PEOPLE. CUZ U KNOW HOW WE DO IT.
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS ROLLIN DEEP EVERY WHERE WE GO
> *


 I got you Sal, Hopefully I will be at your meeting tonite.

 DALLAS LOWRIDERS ALLWAYS ROLLING DEEP WHERE THEY GO


----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 4 2007, 12:19 PM~6901642
> *
> *


Posted at www.RodsandWheels.com
Do you have a web link for more information?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I will be there! I remeber the first one who remebers Micheal Jackson getting down!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jan 5 2007, 04:44 PM~6913866
> *I will be there! I remeber the first one who remebers Micheal Jackson getting down!
> *


 I DO !!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Jan 5 2007, 05:44 PM~6913866
> *I will be there! I remeber the first one who remebers Micheal Jackson getting down!
> *


 oh i remember that :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 4 2007, 02:41 PM~6902911
> *if i can get the nite off ill be there uffin: it's my b day so you know i got to get my drink on :barf:  :barf:
> *


 there you go homie, and its in your back yard loco


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Orale !!! Party Time


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

See a Member get your tickets :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 5 2007, 08:53 AM~6909404
> *I got you Sal, Hopefully I will be at your meeting tonite.
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS ALLWAYS ROLLING DEEP WHERE THEY GO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Some of the Club's that went to last years Dance

_Phaylanx c.c.
Nuestro Estilo c.c.
VIEJITOS C.C. from Oklahoma _


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 6 2007, 04:04 PM~6920520
> *Orale !!! Party Time
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Tickets get them Tickets Homies*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 9 2007, 07:34 AM~6941160
> *Tickets get them Tickets Homies
> 
> 
> *



that car is super rad dude. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 8 2007, 02:54 PM~6934910
> *Some of the Club's that went to last years Dance
> 
> Phaylanx c.c.
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 10 2007, 05:27 AM~6950119
> *
> *



what up TOPCOP how u been homito.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 4 2007, 02:41 PM~6902911
> *if i can get the nite off ill be there uffin: it's my b day so you know i got to get my drink on :barf:  :barf:
> *


ORALE DANNY, 1ST ROUNDS ON ME BRO,YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T GO TO WORK THAT DAY IF IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY !


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

hi everyone, I wanted to let you guys know that tomorrow will be our first meting of the year. Please try to make an effort to attend this meeting. This will be an important meeting because we have lots of things to talk about. It's the new year, so let's start it off right. Once again, 1st meeting of the year 2007 is, Thursday, January 11th @ 8:00 pm - Pugsley's Library. I hope to see everyone.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 10 2007, 07:16 AM~6950357
> *what up TOPCOP how u been homito.
> *



Just working and getting settled back in to civilian life


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I heard some girls from Chicas Bonitas were going! :0 But thats all i know


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Whats up homies! 3 from chicas bonitas are gona be in the dance.i was gona do a leg contest but i dont want to get kill by the wife's


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 12 2007, 03:27 PM~6970725
> *Whats up homies!   3 from chicas bonitas are gona be in the dance.i was gona do a leg contest but i dont want to get kill by the wife's
> *



I say do it, let us worry about the wife's !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Get your Tickets Homies*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 14 2007, 06:01 PM~6986425
> *
> *


oooooh yea


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Anybody needs tickets?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Ticket Ticket get them NOW Homies


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Valentines Dance tickets... See TopCop, Jose, David, Polo*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*ULA you ready for our dance next month? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view top floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT

who's comeing ? ? ? ? ?

I know Dallas Lowriders will be there 

Who els ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Tickets will not be SOLD the day of the Dance !
We must have a Pre-Date Guest List.
So, Buy YOur Tickets Now Homies

It's a New Dallas Location this Year...
Off of loop 12


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 10 2007, 11:13 AM~6951913
> *ORALE DANNY, 1ST ROUNDS ON ME BRO,YOU KNOW YOU CAN'T GO TO WORK THAT DAY IF IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY !
> *


orale,it's on hopefully i wont look like edward :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 17 2007, 05:42 PM~7014808
> *ULA you ready for our dance next month? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view top floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 18 2007, 04:08 PM~7023340
> *
> 
> Tickets will not be SOLD the day of the Dance !
> ...


Great location off loop 12.... The Ticket gets you in the parking lot as well into the dance... Man Armed Security what more do you need inside & outside your ride will be safe so you can cruise afterwards …. The club is making this one bad ass dance


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

First event of the year, homies. Take your sweet hart and have a good time,
Oh and for the single guy's well theres gona be some fine single lady's :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

Jose is takeing them hoe's from all the local Strip Joints... :biggrin: 

something like this.....


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 19 2007, 08:00 AM~7029538
> *First event of the year, homies.    Take your  sweet hart and have a good time,
> Oh and for the single guy's  well theres gona be some fine single lady's  :biggrin:
> *


Let get them Tickets.... contact Jose, Polo, David, TopCop


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 17 2007, 03:42 PM~7014808
> *ULA you ready for our dance next month? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view top floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Jan 19 2007, 09:03 AM~7029553
> *Jose is takeing them hoe's from all the local Strip Joints...  :biggrin:
> 
> something like this.....
> ...


 :biggrin: Oooh yea.Something like that.So take all your bling bling


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 18 2007, 04:08 PM~7023340
> *
> 
> Tickets will not be SOLD the day of the Dance !
> ...


Great location off loop 12.... The Ticket gets you in the parking lot as well into the dance... Man Armed Security what more do you need inside & outside your ride will be safe so you can cruise afterwards …. The club is making this one bad ass dance


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 18 2007, 04:48 PM~7024121
> *orale,it's on  hopefully i wont look like edward :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DON'T WORRY BRO, I WILL HELP YOU OUT , YOU KNOW I OWE YOU ONE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 17 2007, 05:42 PM~7014808
> *ULA you ready for our dance next month? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view top floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 9 2007, 08:34 AM~6941160
> *Tickets get them Tickets Homies
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 20 2007, 11:45 AM~7039295
> *Great location off loop 12.... The Ticket gets you in the parking lot as well into the dance... Man Armed Security what more do you need inside & outside your ride will be safe so you can cruise afterwards …. The club is making this one bad ass dance
> *


*
Valentines Dance 10 Feb 2007*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 8 2007, 02:54 PM~6934910
> *Some of the Club's that went to last years Dance
> 
> Phaylanx c.c.
> ...


*We hope to see more this Year !!!! Need Tickets Call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

BE READY GUYS CUZ WE'RE COMING FOR THAT PARTICIPATION AWARD AGAIN THIS YEAR. SO YALL BETTER ROLL DEEP OR GET OUT OF THE WAY.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

bring it on homie...lol


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 20 2007, 05:27 PM~7041192
> *DON'T WORRY BRO, I WILL HELP YOU OUT , YOU KNOW I OWE YOU ONE !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*
We Will Be Selling Tickets At The ULA Meeting Thursday.

Tickets Will Not Be Sold The Day Of The Dance.

So, Get Your Tickets Tursday Homies, Becues This Is A Dance Not To Be Missed

Let's Strat 2007 With A Blast...*


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

just confirmed the date for our 35th aniv. banq. it will be sept 22 ,it will be held at the radison in whittier on greanleaf ave. so go and request your vac. time from work , tix will be for sale soon just ask any l.a member, it is limited to 300 so get your tix quickly


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:barf: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Post up ULA........

Where Ya At ? !*


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

We are gonna try to make it, had a great time last year.... How can i get some tickets?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Jan 24 2007, 11:04 PM~7077206
> *We are gonna try to make it, had a great time last year.... How can i get some tickets?
> *



GLAD TO SEE THE HOMIES FROM OK SUPPORTING THE RAZA.

PM - HOMIE
*

WE WILL BE SELL TICKETS TONITE AT THE ULA MEETING HOMIES

SO, GET YOUR TICKETS TONITE, 
BECUES WE WILL NOT BE SELLING TICKETS THE DAY OF THE DANCE.*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*

WE WILL BE SELL TICKETS TONITE AT THE ULA MEETING HOMIES

SO, GET YOUR TICKETS TONITE, 
BECUES WE WILL NOT BE SELLING TICKETS THE DAY OF THE DANCE.*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What's up homies !!!....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

How much does it cost to get in to the club homies ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

EveryBody ready for the Dance ......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzbZtYcXFZw


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 18 2007, 04:48 PM~7024121
> *orale,it's on  hopefully i wont look like edward :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Dont worrie guey, we all gona be there :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2007, 06:37 AM~7079995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we'll be in dallas that weekend , we'll try to make it...MIRACLES c.c. ATX


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

i got my tickets last night. coming to get that best participation trophy again. cuz u know how we roll. DALLAS LOWRIDERS ROLLIN DEEP EVERY WHERE WE GO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 26 2007, 11:02 AM~7093057
> *we'll be in dallas that weekend , we'll try to make it...MIRACLES c.c.  ATX
> *


YALL SHOULD COME GAURANTEED TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 26 2007, 04:10 PM~7095060
> *YALL SHOULD COME GAURANTEED TO HAVE A GOOD TIME.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2007, 07:56 AM~7080670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2007, 05:37 AM~7079995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 4 2007, 03:43 PM~6904091
> *
> 
> U KNOW WE'LL BE THERE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 27 2007, 06:46 PM~7103343
> *Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING
> 
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 23 2007, 09:17 AM~7061669
> *
> 
> We Will Be Selling Tickets At The ULA Meeting Thursday.
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2007, 07:56 AM~7080670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 22 2007, 08:45 AM~7053146
> *bring it on homie...lol VALENTINES DANCE
> 
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 4 2007, 03:43 PM~6904091
> *
> 
> U KNOW WE'LL BE THERE
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 9 2007, 06:34 AM~6941160
> *Tickets get them Tickets Homies
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Valentines Dance tickets... See TopCop 817 846-3182 OR Jose 214 356-1633*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Get your Tickets homies.......

where you at ULA car clubs.........


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 26 2007, 01:02 PM~7093057
> *we'll be in dallas that weekend , we'll try to make it...MIRACLES c.c.  ATX
> *



You wont be let down homie....

This event start off the year here in Dallas...
And you know what they say you can only end ity as good as you started.



Techniques C.C. 35years of lowrideing.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 28 2007, 07:17 AM~7107425
> *You wont be let down homie....
> 
> This event start off the year here in Dallas...
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 28 2007, 09:08 AM~7107399
> *Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 28 2007, 08:14 AM~7107415
> *Get your Tickets homies.......
> 
> where you at ULA car clubs.........
> *


YOU GOT A P.M. HOMIE, HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE !


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Hey thats me in the top pic 3rd from the left. I was only 19 years old.*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I really wanna go...we'll see what happen...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Techniques is Going All Out This Year To Celebrate Our 35th Anniversary
With all the DFW Lowriders.</span>

*Bigger Nicer Place, Good DJ, and more.*


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2007, 09:37 AM~7116139
> *Techniques is Going All Out This Year To Celebrate Our 35th Anniversary
> With all the DFW Lowriders.</span>
> 
> ...



Where the other homies at :dunno: 
Come on DFW this is a garanteed good time.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Jan 29 2007, 10:47 AM~7116181
> *Where the other homies at  :dunno:
> Come on DFW this is a garanteed good time.
> *



I think *Dallas Lowriders* are takeing half the DFW alone. 

You know how them Vato's roll....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*We got a member comeing from the L.A. Chapter
And hopefully Zeke From Viejitos Oklahoma well make it.......

It's going to be a Blast Homies.....*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2007, 09:49 AM~7116188
> *I think  Dallas Lowriders are takeing half the DFW alone.
> 
> You know how them Vato's roll....
> *


We've won the most members every year homie and were not giving it up this year.
So might as well just put our name on it... :0 

Dallas Lowriders always show'n Techniques much love. 
We support all those who support the ULA... 

I expect to see all the ULA members at this first event of the year for a long standing ULA car club..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2007, 08:37 AM~7116139
> *Techniques is Going All Out This Year To Celebrate Our 35th Anniversary
> With all the DFW Lowriders.</span>
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2007, 10:37 AM~7116139
> * Jokers C.C.</span>  *at the BAR


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* MAJESTICS DFW *
Is going to be puting it down for the M 

Everybody better watch out, They say these homies know how to party.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2007, 02:57 PM~7119194
> *Look's Like  Jokers C.C.   *at the BAR
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: get that budweiser ready :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 29 2007, 12:48 PM~7118516
> *We've won the most members every year homie and were not giving it up this year.
> So might as well just put our name on it... :0
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2007, 01:57 PM~7119194
> *Look's Like  Jokers C.C.   *at the BAR
> [/b]


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TO THE TOP :
FOR A BAD ASS PARTY....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 30 2007, 11:21 AM~7128288
> *:thumbsup: get that budweiser ready :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 31 2007, 12:18 AM~7134675
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 30 2007, 07:07 AM~7126442
> * MAJESTICS DFW
> Is going to be puting it down for the M
> 
> ...



i dont think they can hang. we'll just have to see. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Waz Up Homies ..............................


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

just right around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 31 2007, 08:31 PM~7142258
> *just right around the corner :biggrin:
> *



9-days away..............


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2007, 09:15 AM~7116721
> *We got a member comeing from the L.A. Chapter
> And hopefully Zeke From Viejitos Oklahoma well make it.......
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 4 2007, 11:19 AM~6901642
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*That me circled in red.. Mr VP.. back in 1979 Montebello Quite Canyon where we had our meeting every Sunday @ 3pm and your car got inspected back then there was no car committee “but the Sgt of Arm’s Danny “Red” and “FatRat” Richard and if you didn’t pay your fine… shit bend over because the Sgt of Arms took out the paddle on your ass.. LOL *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Chicas Locas after the dance :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

any one know how much the beer is so i can start counting my quarters :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 1 2007, 04:44 PM~7150363
> *any one know how much the beer is so i can start counting my quarters :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS THE BUDWEISERS ARE ON "SPECIAL" THATS ALL I NEED ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 1 2007, 05:44 PM~7150363
> *any one know how much the beer is so i can start counting my quarters :biggrin:
> *



x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT 

DANCE IS NEXT WEEK HOMIES


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

* Time To Dance Next Week*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 31 2007, 02:24 PM~7140493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 2 2007, 02:27 PM~7158564
> *Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING
> 
> 
> *


 Call US


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 2 2007, 01:27 PM~7158564
> *Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING
> 
> 
> *


*
Call for Tickets last week*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 5 2007, 08:49 AM~7177965
> *
> Call for Tickets last week
> *


Got my ticket this weekend. We will be there


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2007, 07:59 AM~7178001
> *Got my ticket this weekend.  We will be there
> *


 Orale Homie hows the new ride .. LOL Hey call Fidel ask him to call me I'll email you right now !!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 5 2007, 09:17 AM~7178050
> *Orale Homie hows the new ride .. LOL Hey call Fidel ask him to call me I'll email you right now !!!
> *


Nice homie, thanks...take a look...PM Sent :biggrin: 

I will call him right now!


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: 
nice...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 5 2007, 09:17 AM~7178050
> *Orale Homie hows the new ride .. LOL Hey call Fidel ask him to call me I'll email you right now !!!
> *


I just talked to him...he will give you a call


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 31 2007, 12:49 PM~7138015
> *i dont think they can hang. we'll just have to see.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: wwwhat up :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 2 2007, 03:27 PM~7158564
> *Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING
> 
> 
> *


If you dont get the tickets I will be outside the parking lot scalping...3 for 2 to pay for my ticket :biggrin: 

Nice pic by the way :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 12:47 AM~7185981
> *If you dont get the tickets I will be outside the parking lot scalping...3 for 2 to pay for my ticket  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice pic by the way  :cheesy:
> *



Pinch VGP, what you doing up so late Homie....
Im gaveing the baby a bottle :biggrin: 

how about you....

Nice ride you got too homie I like the rim's


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 5 2007, 11:51 PM~7186026
> *Pinch VGP, what you doing up so late Homie....
> Im gaveing the baby a bottle  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I was going to ask you the same thing! I see you on when I get to work, you morning, all afternoon, and then all night. Que haces toda dia :0 

Watch...I am going to be keep an eye on you tomorrow :scrutinize: :biggrin: 

I am about to go to sleep...the internet is fucking up here so I better shut down, before I karate kick this MF'er in outspace  

Thanks homie, wait until you see what else is being down on her :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 01:05 AM~7186205
> *I was going to ask you the same thing!  I see you on when I get to work, you morning, all afternoon, and then all night.  Que haces toda dia  :0
> 
> Watch...I am going to be keep an eye on you tomorrow :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> ...



:uh: I better watch what I do then.....

No, homie I be on here at work and My wife lift the computer on last night with the damm internet turned on... so before I turned it off I checked layitlow....

 Cant wait to see what you do with her.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 6 2007, 07:23 AM~7187565
> *:uh: I better watch what I do then.....
> 
> No, homie I be on here at work and My wife lift the computer on last night with the damm internet turned on... so before I turned it off I checked layitlow....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WAIT FOR THE PARTY. WE ALREADY GOT OUR TUXEDOS AND ITS GONNA BE ON. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 12:41 PM~7188866
> *CANT WAIT FOR THE PARTY. WE ALREADY GOT OUR TUXEDOS AND ITS GONNA BE ON.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 6 2007, 11:53 AM~7188978
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


x2 

Y miralo, I told you, your online all damn day cabron :twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 12:55 PM~7188996
> *x2
> 
> Y miralo, I told you, your online all damn day cabron :twak:
> *



:ugh: I think your right......... Iam loging off........ :tears:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 6 2007, 11:58 AM~7189030
> *:ugh:  I think your right......... Iam loging off........  :tears:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 6 2007, 10:53 AM~7188978
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



gonna be looking so fresh and so clean clean. :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*...*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 12:11 PM~7189183
> *gonna be looking so fresh and so clean clean.  :biggrin:
> *


About time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 6 2007, 11:18 AM~7189250
> *About time  :0      :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 12:53 PM~7189575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 6 2007, 10:53 AM~7188978
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 10:41 AM~7188866
> *CANT WAIT FOR THE PARTY. WE ALREADY GOT OUR TUXEDOS AND ITS GONNA BE ON.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

MY BOOTS FOR THE DANCE. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 12:52 PM~7190002
> *
> 
> MY BOOTS FOR THE DANCE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

Bring them Boots


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 2 2007, 02:27 PM~7158564
> *Okay ULA get your Tickets now last chance is the next ULA meeting or call Jose 214 356-1633 or Leonard 817 846-3182 for Tickets... YOU WILL NEED A TICKET TO GET IN THE PARKING LOT AS PASSED @ THE ULA MEETING
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

cant wait homie. ill be in texas in 2 days.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

EVERYONE WELCOME!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Last Chance to get Tickets at the ULA meeting


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2007, 12:52 PM~7190002
> *
> 
> MY BOOTS FOR THE DANCE.  :biggrin:
> *


dont foget your wig :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 7 2007, 06:45 PM~7202169
> *dont foget your wig :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 7 2007, 01:18 PM~7200141
> *Last Chance to get Tickets at the ULA meeting
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Techniques Texas Chapter Valentines Dance Directions
*
Fine your way on the link above*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 8 2007, 07:30 AM~7207141
> *Techniques Texas Chapter Valentines Dance Directions
> 
> Fine your way on the link above
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Last Chance to get Tickets at the ULA meeting


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 7 2007, 05:45 PM~7202169
> *dont foget your wig :biggrin:
> *



no wigs homie just straight pimpin that day. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 8 2007, 11:57 AM~7208664
> *no wigs homie just straight pimpin that day.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*So, WHO is takeing the most Members...

Right now it look's like it going to be in between 3-Car Club's*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 8 2007, 03:48 PM~7210142
> * <span style=\'color:blue\'>Just got a Call in between 4- Car Club's*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 8 2007, 10:57 AM~7208664
> *no wigs homie just straight pimpin that day.  :biggrin:
> *


already


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

David PM me homie. I wanna give you some feria for 2 tickets but unfortunately I wont be able to make it. My wife's grandma's funeral is this saturyday homie. Gotta handle that.

PM me bro I still wanna support the Techniques Dance any way I can.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 8 2007, 03:21 PM~7211201
> *David PM me homie. I wanna give you some feria for 2 tickets but unfortunately I wont be able to make it. My wife's grandma's funeral is this saturyday homie. Gotta handle that.
> 
> PM me bro I still wanna support the Techniques Dance any way I can.
> *


*Thank you for supporting your local TECHNIQUES Chapter*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 8 2007, 04:31 PM~7211289
> *Thank you for supporting your local TECHNIQUES Chapter
> *



Anytime !!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

everyone welcome


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ya, Ready To Party ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 9 2007, 09:46 AM~7217817
> *Ya, Ready To Party ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 8 2007, 06:45 AM~7207200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Last Chance to Get TICKETS*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Techniques Texas Chapter Valentines Dance Directions
*
Fine your way on the link above*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 9 2007, 09:46 AM~7217817
> *Ya, Ready To Party ! ! ! ! !
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :barf: :barf:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

tonight is the night. it on and popping. Techniques Forever Forever Techniques.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

PARTY TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:ugh: im a be like this


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Feb 10 2007, 01:16 PM~7226321
> *:ugh: im a be like this
> *




like what. this :ugh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE WE COME VALENTINES DANCE ITS GONNA BE ON. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Shoes....check!
Pants....check!
Shirt....check!

Condoms...check!

I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 10 2007, 06:39 PM~7227501
> *Shoes....check!
> Pants....check!
> Shirt....check!
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 11 2007, 11:40 AM~7231597
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Oh man, what a great party! Thanks to Leonard and the Texas Techniques, I had a good time! Man I started to get tore up :0 I am glad it ended when it did :biggrin:

I already cant wait for next years


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Come on Homies post them PIX from last Night !! The shit was on*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 10:01 AM~7231679
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Oh man, what a great party!  Thanks to Leonard and the Texas Techniques, I had a good time!  Man I started to get tore up  :0  I am glad it ended when it did  :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

REAL GOOD PARTY TECHNIQUES,WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 11 2007, 11:24 AM~7232191
> *REAL GOOD PARTY TECHNIQUES,WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME ! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7232087
> *Come on Homies post them PIX from last Night !! The shit was on !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats fucked up homie, you got me! I was trying to move away from Mr John Travalta relapsing back to his Saturday Night Fever days :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 11:41 AM~7232312
> *:0 thats fucked up homie, you got me!  I was trying to move away from Mr John Travalta relapsing back to Saturday Night Fever days  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry Homie !!! Twice LOL :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I think I started drinking to early...it shows in my pictures...






















Dont asked :uh:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 11:52 AM~7232382
> *I think I started drinking to early...it shows in my pictures...
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SORRY WE MISS IT  NEXT YEAR WE'LL RSVP.................


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks fellas for the drinks and the conversations...man I was like :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the whole time :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Where was J-Lo?


Not here :0 












:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Thanks, Eveybody for going.
If the year end the way it started with the Dance....
ULA will have a Grate year this year !*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 04:20 PM~7232833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*


Good Times Homie*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Leonard in the distance


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

He was G'd up looking like security and shit. I thought he was there guarding the president.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I was trying to take some picture, but I most have crossed his space or something, becuase he was pushing me back like I was some off the street papparazzi!












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 02:52 PM~7232382
> *I think I started drinking to early...it shows in my pictures...
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 07:02 PM~7234451
> *I was trying to take some picture, but I most have crossed his space or something, becuase he was pushing me back like I was some off the street papparazzi!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 08:02 PM~7234451
> *I was trying to take some picture, but I most have crossed his space or something, becuase he was pushing me back like I was some off the street papparazzi!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x10


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

behalf of Oak Cliff CC thanks 4 da party.. we had a good time.. hope 2 be part of it next year....   

till then...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

You had to love the $2 beer's 

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I KNOW THERE R MROE PICS THEN THESE COME ON GUYS THIS IS MY ASS TORE UP


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

shit hopefully every 1 made it safe to their cribs last night... a lot of ya were drunk... oopppsssssssss sorry so was I...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

KEEP THEM COMING DOG :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

YOUR GOING THE WRONG WAY GUEY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












Pinche Jose... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 11 2007, 09:51 PM~7235276
> *KEEP THEM COMING DOG :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I got for now.. :0 ...give me a little and I will upload some more :biggrin: Stand by


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Hahahah...I caught Tiny offguard, but I guess the laugh was on me...I was tripping over me feet and fucked up the pic. :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: VGP, 214RIDERZ, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE

:wave:

Call your niccah's David and tell them I am clowning on them :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

u 2 buddy!












:cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

FUCKER CAUGHT IN ACTION THAT WAS MEANT FOR THE GUY BEHIND THE CAMERA


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 11:11 PM~7235451
> *Hahahah...I caught Tiny offguard, but I guess the laugh was on me...I was tripping over me feet and fucked up the pic.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


*trying to look all hard shit come to my hood homie* j/p them are my ****** looking cool


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 11 2007, 09:47 PM~7235757
> *trying to look all hard shit come to my hood homie j/p them are my ****** looking cool
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Wish I could have gone


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

VGP, all these pictures you took of everyone, where is the one of you and DEBBIE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Got to love them PIC's.......

Man, VGP I was sure that we were going to need a ride home the way we started
the Dance. Drinking from the time we got there.........

Good time's Homies........

Post Pic's Of all the Pimp's in there Gear... Sal , Danny , Top , Jay ,
All Damm 

Oh, And all them Money Shot's too.........


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 08:42 PM~7235171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice PIX Homie


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Like Father , Like Son*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider+Feb 12 2007, 07:50 AM~7237902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro....I was feeling good before everyone started to get there :biggrin: Just think how I ended up :barf: :biggrin: Me and my lady :0 

It was fo sho a good time  I got a few more pics I got to upload to give me a little


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I forgot to add one more couple....sorry guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

D-Town Bombs would like to say thanks for a good time. TECHNIQUES C.C. good job.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Thank you for comeing Homie..................

Thank's to Everybody that went........
</span>*
<span style=\'color:red\'>
Is there one person that didnt have fun ? *I think not.*..


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES----I WANT COPIES OF THE ONES OF US GIRLS....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida+Feb 12 2007, 11:14 AM~7238958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: No problem


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we gad a good time will be there next year


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

congrads, texas chptr. on a good turn out looks like you guy's had alot of fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 12 2007, 01:38 PM~7239576
> *congrads, texas chptr. on a good turn out looks like you guy's had alot of fun :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: Yup almost all the Car Club's from DFW were at the Dance

Post Your Club if you were there.

*Special thanks to VIEJITOS C.C. from Oklahoma 
Zeke Nice to see you for the second year Homie ! ! ! ![/i]*


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 11 2007, 09:44 PM~7235199
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look like these vatos got kissed in the right places :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 12 2007, 11:50 AM~7238771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HOW IN THE HELL THEY NOT GONNA HAVE ME IN THE PICTURE AT LEAST I WOULD HAVE MADE IT LOOK GOOD.*J/P


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 12 2007, 02:50 PM~7240600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  

More pictures to come....son got sick on us, so they will be up soon!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 12 2007, 11:07 PM~7245086
> *HOW IN THE HELL THEY NOT GONNA HAVE ME IN THE PICTURE AT LEAST I WOULD HAVE MADE  IT LOOK GOOD.J/P
> *


x2 homie....actually I only saw you once the whole night....niccah you were hiding out. Dont worry security had me like this too hno:

:cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 13 2007, 12:07 AM~7245091
> *Almost???  Everyone should have been there...I was like this  :biggrin: then like this :barf: then like this uffin:
> 
> This just sets off 2007 so every needs to keep it at that high level throughout the year
> ...


_
Hope he feels better Bro. _


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 12 2007, 10:07 PM~7245086
> *HOW IN THE HELL THEY NOT GONNA HAVE ME IN THE PICTURE AT LEAST I WOULD HAVE MADE  IT LOOK GOOD.J/P
> *


 :roflmao: thats when you were looking for the phone  i was looking for you but you were hideing :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Up !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 13 2007, 12:07 AM~7245091
> *
> More pictures to come....son got sick on us, so they will be up soon!
> *


 :uh: * Damm Homie !

What up with the Pic's*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Happy Valentines Day*


*VGP where are the quote more pix later ??? :biggrin: :dunno:*

The PIX look great pages 11 - 15


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 13 2007 said:


> [/b]


Thanks bro....he is feeling a lot better! A little fever but not much  



> Originally posted by TECHNIQUES [email protected] 14 2007, 09:45 AM~7258399
> *:uh:   Damm Homie !
> 
> What up with the Pic's
> *


 :0 patience Danielson!


<!--QuoteBegin-TopCopOG[/i]@Feb 14 2007, 03:08 PM~7260934
*Happy Valentines Day
VGP where are the quote more pix later ??? :biggrin:  :dunno:

The PIX look great pages 11 - 15
*[/quote]

:biggrin: They are comming


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy: 

*I just want to thank everyone for the support of our 4th Annual Valentines Dance in Dallas I'm glad to hear everyone enjoyed themselves and had a great time !!! The DJ was good however we took long to start dancing.. maybe we needed our drink on first !!!! I tried my best to all that had problems with ID's getting in... But over all Big props to all the car club's that came out and congratulation to the Majestics DFW for 1st place & Dallas Lowriders for 2nd Place on most member's trophies !!! at this event.

On behalf the the Techniques Texas Chapter we Thank You and will be there to support any and all events you may have for this year in 2007... We will be having our 2nd annual Benefit car Show date TBD in summer time. I have been asked about our summer dance that is yet to TBD, Once again big Thanks please pass this on to your member's of you club !!

TopCop*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy V-Day to all my buddies in D-Town!

-XoXo-


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+Feb 14 2007, 08:41 PM~7263641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt  

thanks VGP 4 da pics..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice...let's see more chicks!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 13 2007, 10:02 AM~7247517
> *Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  Up !
> 
> 
> ...



dam i was drunk. funny ass picture.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86+Feb 14 2007, 09:25 PM~7264013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Since I consider everyone family here in these types events I can really cant'/don't post "chick" pics, but I do got just a few more pics to post up :biggrin:

Now at other events its on...panty shots like a MF'r


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 15 2007, 12:12 AM~7265107
> *
> :0  Since I consider everyone family here in these types events I can really cant'/don't post "chick" pics, but I do got just a few more pics to post up  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Thank You Homie !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*The Pix are Looking good from pages 11 - 18 Homie Big Thanks VGP !!!!!!

The Dance was the Bomb !!!!*


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for having me, I had a great time...

Zeke
Viejitos Oklahoma


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

NICE SNAP SHOTS HOMIE !!! LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT BIG TIME!!!!!!!! POS A LA OTRA I'LL DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 06:50 PM~7263734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam Sal you look like your gone !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*



Originally posted by viejitos49@Feb 15 2007, 05:51 AM~7266753
Thanks for having me, I had a great time...

Zeke
Viejitos Oklahoma


Click to expand...


Thanks for coming Homie !!!!! see you next year !!! again and catch you around the rest of this 2007*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 10:55 PM~7264954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT PIC


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 12 2007, 12:50 PM~7240600
> *:thumbsup:  Yup almost all the Car Club's from DFW were at the Dance
> 
> Post Your Club if you were there.
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Feb 14 2007, 06:41 PM~7263641
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> I just want to thank everyone for the support of our 4th Annual Valentines Dance in Dallas I'm glad to hear everyone enjoyed themselves and had a great time !!!  The DJ was good however we took long to start dancing.. maybe we needed our drink on first !!!! I tried my best to all that had problems with ID's getting in... But over all Big props to all the car club's that came out and congratulation to the Majestics DFW for 1st place & Dallas Lowriders for 2nd Place on most member's trophies !!! at this event.
> ...


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

CONGRADS. TO TECHNIQUES FOR BEING THE CAR CLUB OF THE MONTH FOR WWW.HOT92JAMZ.COM,YOU HAVE TO TYPE IN DAMON KNIGHT AND IT WILL BE UNDER HIS LINK GO AND CHECK IT OUT


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:biggrin: 

*35 to LIFE*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Techniques Chapter II 1982*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

top of the moring vatos :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 11 2007, 09:24 AM~7454202
> *top of the moring vatos  :biggrin:
> *



Q-Vo. homie


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW, GORGEOUS! U GOTTA LUV IT!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 01:34 PM~9390103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 6 2007, 01:47 PM~9390204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 02:50 PM~9390238
> *
> LOL !
> Now Now Homie....... Fat Chicks Need Love Too !
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 6 2007, 02:47 PM~9390204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 6 2007, 05:16 PM~9391373
> *This is going to be hot and different in 2008.. no one left out in the cold
> So lets finish this year 2007 with the toy drives and in 2008 start thinking our 5th Annual Valentines Dance same place as this year.. Again no one left out in the cold all clubs welcome. See you in 2008 TopCop @ [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 6 2007, 03:56 PM~9390280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 11:12 PM~7265107
> *It's my pleasure homie
> :0  Since I consider everyone family here in these types events I can really cant'/don't post "chick" pics, but I do got just a few more pics to post up  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



This next Valentines Dance is going to be good Homie...... make sure you bring your camera again.. allot of pix from this year's event on Pervious dance check it out... so you there hard charger !!!!!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 03:42 PM~9390153
> *WHO'S COMEING AND WHO'S GOING TO BE LEFT OUT !
> *



Orale Homie !!! you tell them !!!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 03:50 PM~9390238
> *
> LOL !
> Now Now Homie....... Fat Chicks Need Love Too !
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Tickets get them Tickets Homies*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Valentines Dance tickets... See TopCop, Jose, David, Polo</span>*

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>ULA you ready for our dance next our next Valentines ? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view Top Floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 03:34 PM~9390103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*It's party time after the holidays a way to start 2008 with a bang* :yes: :yes: :barf:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 6 2007, 04:04 PM~9390359
> *Looks Like Majestics going to Come full force agin !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VGP


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 6 2007, 03:34 PM~9390103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

*THERE IS ALLOT OF GOOD PIX ON HERE FROM THIS YEARS VALENTINES AND I HAD A GREAT TIME AND NOW IT ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN... FEB 9TH 2008 ALL OVER AGIN .. TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES..*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin: 


*Pic's from Last Year !*














> Thanks fellas for the drinks and the conversations...man I was like :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the whole time :biggrin:





> Where was J-Lo?
> Not here :0
> 
> 
> ...





> Leonard in the distance





> He was G'd up looking like security and shit. I thought he was there guarding the president.





> I was trying to take some picture, but I most have crossed his space or something, becuase he was pushing me back like I was some off the street papparazzi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP+Feb 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7235206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





> YOUR GOING THE WRONG WAY GUEY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>





> Hahahah...I caught Tiny offguard, but I guess the laugh was on me...I was tripping over me feet and fucked up the pic. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

>





>





>





>





> Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Up !





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





> YOUR GOING THE WRONG WAY GUEY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





> I forgot to add one more couple....sorry guys.. :biggrin:





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2007, 07:08 AM~9433727
> *:biggrin:
> Pic's from this year Feb 2007 !
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 13 2007, 08:29 PM~9448315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*WHO WILL BE NEXT!![/B]*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2007, 11:07 AM~9477068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

<span style=\'color:red\'>Who is Next????*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Its coming!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 18 2007, 08:49 PM~9480746
> *Its coming!
> *



:yes:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 18 2007, 07:49 PM~9480746
> *Its coming!
> *


 Yup is coming soon !!! in two Months


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

gonna make sure i take my ID this time......


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Dec 20 2007, 04:34 PM~9495180
> *  gonna make sure i take my ID this time......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Dec 12 2007, 01:38 AM~9433140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Dec 12 2007, 02:56 AM~9433229
> *THERE IS ALLOT OF GOOD PIX ON HERE FROM THIS YEARS VALENTINES AND I HAD A GREAT TIME AND NOW IT ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN... FEB 9TH 2008 ALL OVER AGIN .. TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES..
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Dec 12 2007, 02:56 AM~9433229
> *THERE IS ALLOT OF GOOD PIX ON HERE FROM THIS YEARS VALENTINES AND I HAD A GREAT TIME AND NOW IT ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN... FEB 9TH 2008 ALL OVER AGIN .. TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES..
> *


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 17 2007, 03:30 AM~9468224
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

its coming!


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 13 2007, 08:29 PM~9448315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it's coming !!!!!!! 2008


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JapanTech_@Jan 1 2008, 12:38 PM~9580797
> *it's coming !!!!!!!  2008
> *



Yup soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Valentines Dance tickets... a TECHNIQUES Member</span>*

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>ULA you ready for our dance next our next Valentines ? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view Top Floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 12 2007, 07:08 AM~9433727
> *:biggrin:
> Pic's from Last Year !
> 
> ...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 2 2008, 07:40 AM~9586304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 2 2008, 08:40 AM~9586304
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :barf:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 12 2007, 10:22 AM~7239030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Last Year !!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 07:50 PM~7263734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Last year


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9448315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Our 5TH Annual Valentines Dance Feb 9th*


To get Tickets ask any Techniques Member.

The Tickets our Free, But we will be accepting Donations at the door to help with cost.....  


So, Once agin if you want to have a GoodTime with your Wife, Girlfirend or Freak
PM me or Get at any other Techniques Texas Club Member for Free Tickets ! ! ! 

*We dont want No One to feel left out ! ! !*

ID and Tickets at the Door ! ! ! !


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*Valentines Dance tickets... See a TECHNIQUES Member*

*ULA you ready for our dance next our next Valentines ? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view Top Floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW*


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 8 2008, 07:34 AM~9638132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

MAP LINK Valentines Dance 3911 S. Walton Walker Blvd. • Dallas, TX 75236


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

So who's gona get drunk?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 10 2008, 01:27 PM~9659803
> *MAP LINK Valentines Dance 3911 S. Walton Walker Blvd. • Dallas, TX 75236
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

I tired to get some ticket from my Local Techniques Rep and that niccah didnt have any :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 15 2008, 10:01 AM~9699353
> *I tired to get some ticket from my Local Techniques Rep and that niccah didnt have any  :angry:
> *



* :uh: This ***** ! ! I tolled you they were getting printed..... 

Next time I see you at wal-mart I will have some ! ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 15 2008, 09:13 AM~9699404
> * :uh:  This ***** ! !    I tolled you they were getting printed.....
> 
> Next time I see you at wal-mart  I will have some ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :0 aiight niccah make sure you have the tickets and 1 box of Somoa's and 2 boxes of some All About's


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 15 2008, 10:20 AM~9699425
> *:0  aiight niccah make sure you have the tickets and 1 box of Somoa's and 2 boxes of some All About's
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 15 2008, 09:21 AM~9699430
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*Orale the Tickets are printed and ready Homie !!!!</span>*

<a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6394/ticketsog3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>




> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 13 2007, 08:29 PM~9448315
> *<img src=\'http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k97/technqieus/texasvalentinesdance2-08.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://i6.tinypic.com/6lw9buo.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i6.tinypic.com/6lw9buo.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i6.tinypic.com/6lw9buo.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> <img src=\'http://i6.tinypic.com/6lw9buo.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><img src=\'http://i6.tinypic.com/6lw9buo.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Valentines Dance tickets... See a TECHNIQUES Member*

*ULA you ready for our dance next our next Valentines ? you'll be able to bring your ride to the event armed security in the parking lot and you'll need a ticket to enter the event & parking lot.... Great location off loop 12 and great view Top Floor over looking the area.... it's going to be great get your tickets... NOW*



MAP LINK Valentines Dance 3911 S. Walton Walker Blvd. • Dallas, TX 75236


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 15 2008, 08:01 AM~9699613
> *Orale the Tickets are printed and ready Homie !!!!</span>
> 
> <a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6394/ticketsog3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 16 2008, 06:44 AM~9707954
> *
> *


 Looking good! cant wait for the party :biggrin:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 16 2008, 07:44 AM~9707954
> *
> *


!!!!!! :biggrin: PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 15 2008, 10:01 AM~9699613
> *Orale the Tickets are printed and ready Homie !!!!</span>
> 
> <a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6394/ticketsog3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*How many Tickets you Homies need? Each person needs a ticket, I have 250 Tickets left remember will be asking for Donation @ the door so let me know... Get your tickets now donate later.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 18 2008, 10:03 AM~9725688
> *How many Tickets you Homies need? Each person needs a ticket, I have 250 Tickets left remember will be asking for Donation @ the door so let me know...  Get your tickets now donate later.
> *



I Need Like 6 Or 8...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2008, 10:06 AM~9726372
> *I Need Like 6 Or 8...
> *


PM me where to send to !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 19 2008, 02:06 PM~9734398
> *ttt
> *


will be there :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT.... Tickets going fast !!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

If anybody from Oak Cliff needs tickets let me know, I can meet you in the hood  heres my # 214 356-1633 jose


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*How many Tickets you Homies need? Each person needs a ticket, I have 115 Tickets left remember will be asking for Donation @ the door so let me know... Get your tickets now donate later.

if you need Jose or david for Tickets... I've sent out allot via the mail to people who request them mailed

*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 15 2008, 09:01 AM~9699613
> *Orale the Tickets are printed and ready Homie !!!!</span>
> 
> <a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/6394/ticketsog3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Guess What Came In Today... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks David


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks David


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2008, 04:51 PM~9765988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I READY TO DO THA CHA CHA CHA !!!! LEAD THA WAY HOMIES AND I'LL DO THA REST !?!?!?!?!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I READY TO DO THA CHA CHA CHA !!!! LEAD THA WAY HOMIES AND I'LL DO THA REST !?!?!?!?!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I READY TO DO THA CHA CHA CHA !!!! LEAD THA WAY HOMIES AND I'LL DO THA REST !?!?!?!?!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jan 24 2008, 07:54 AM~9771115
> *I READY TO DO THA CHA CHA CHA !!!! LEAD THA WAY HOMIES AND I'LL DO THA REST !?!?!?!?!
> *


 see you there

:yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

MAP LINK Valentines Dance 3911 S. Walton Walker Blvd. • Dallas, TX 75236


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Its gona be on!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Wheres everybody at?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

They got there Tickets and RAN !!!! :dunno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe+Jan 25 2008, 10:20 AM~9780386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I thin they hno: to post becues they know this Party going to tear ****** UP ! ! !

YALL READY OR WHAT ! ! ! ! 

WE GOT TICKETS OUT TO SOME OF THE BADDEST VATOS AND CLUB'S AROUND !
SO YOU KNOW IT GOING TO BE A BAD ASS PARTY ! ! ! !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*AND THE TICKETS ARE FREE ! ...

SO, IF ****** DONT SHOW UP... THEY JUST FAKEING THE FUNK ! ! ! ! ! 

NOUTHING TO IT BUT TO DO IT ! ! ! *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2008, 08:36 AM~9780460
> *  I thin they  hno:  to post becues they know this Party going to tear ****** UP ! ! !
> 
> YALL READY OR WHAT ! ! ! !
> ...


 I'm gona see if i can take some of my friends from jaguars


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

So whats up homies
David are you gona drink guey?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 25 2008, 09:20 AM~9780720
> *So whats up homies
> David are you gona drink guey?
> *



Na Homie David to hno: to drink... they kick his ass..... :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 25 2008, 01:49 PM~9782686
> *Na Homie David to  hno: to drink... they kick his ass..... :biggrin:
> *


 Not only that, he wont be able to walk with just 3 beers :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe+Jan 25 2008, 11:20 AM~9780720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL........ :uh: Yea homie........ whatever you say.....

*This comeing from the guy that drinks " Mango Blast Fruit Margaritas "

I drink Corona Homeboy......  *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2008, 03:16 PM~9783298
> *Yup.......... :biggrin:
> LOL........  :uh:  Yea homie........ whatever you say.....
> 
> ...


 Mango blast! :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 25 2008, 05:18 PM~9783312
> *Mango blast! :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Mycar is gona be ready on monday! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2008, 03:16 PM~9783298
> *Yup.......... :biggrin:
> LOL........  :uh:  Yea homie........ whatever you say.....
> 
> ...


Two Corona's and your on the floor ....:barf: and Jose is picking you up :roflmao: :roflmao: come on homie it only 10pm ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

party party 2008

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :yes: :barf:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 15 2008, 08:01 AM~9699613
> *TECHNIQUES HAS MORE TO COME IN 2008 NEXT IS OUR CAR SHOW.</span>[/i]
> *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 26 2008, 11:11 AM~9788990
> *party party 2008
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:  :yes:  :barf:
> *


 Party on March 22 at the New West club


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 22 2008, 05:45 PM~9758139
> *If anybody from Oak Cliff needs tickets let me know,  I can meet you in the hood     heres my # 214 356-1633 jose
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2008, 04:51 PM~9765988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Dec 12 2007, 01:38 AM~9433140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

This is Johnny Y dancing.. :biggrin: 











































:roflmao: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 28 2008, 12:25 PM~9802487
> *This is Johnny Y dancing.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2008, 10:22 AM~9802464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Here we Go Homies*


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 28 2008, 11:35 AM~9802560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: is that jose in the middle????


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

While our Brothers are partying in Texas with all the many ladies and the Homies from the different car clubs that have continued in supporting them and we will be at TOGETHER LA's dance and I hope we are doing almost the same thing ha ha j/k. Keep it grooving and that goes to all of my Carnales and show them how we do it here in 08.</span>[/b]

:nicoderm: uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: 

Please be careful my Brothers and watch your drinking so you don't :barf:</span></span>


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jan 28 2008, 12:24 PM~9803392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: is that jose in the middle????
> *


 Yup!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 08:55 PM~7264954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LAST YEAR 2007


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 29 2008, 11:56 AM~9811987
> *bump :biggrin:
> *



I hope you got your tickets....... we only got a few more before we run out !

*This year should be X3 as big as years before ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes Sir, I got mine. Ill be there buddy!




> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2008, 09:58 AM~9812009
> *I hope you got your tickets....... we only got a few more before we run out !
> 
> This year should be X3 as big as years before ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Homies…

If you need Tickets see my members Jose, David, I’m just about out once there gone that it no Ticket no entry in the Dance…. Jose will be at the next ULA Meeting I have mail out allot of tickets so I’m almost out I have 10 Tickets left after that last ten you need to contact my other members….

See you at the Dance this year Ticket went FAST !!!!!!!*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 28 2008, 09:30 PM~9806872
> *LAST YEAR 2007
> *


Ahhhh.....good time....good times! I'm ready....camera in hand!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 29 2008, 12:03 PM~9812043
> *Yes Sir, I got mine. Ill be there buddy!
> :biggrin:
> *



*
you said that last year..... homeboy ! 

Let's see if this year your down to party with the Big Dog !  *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jan 29 2008, 02:37 PM~9814059
> *WHERE'S MY TICKETS !!!!!!!
> 
> HOW MANY OF YOU VATOS GOING ?!?!?
> *


Homie JOHN has 30 Ticket for Dallas Lowrider... each person needs a ticket so if you need more contact Jose my VP 214 356-1633 he has more I'm OUT... I have no more Tickets to hand out Homies !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jan 29 2008, 12:57 PM~9813278
> *Ahhhh.....good time....good times!  I'm ready....camera in hand!
> *


* Homie Bring that camera this year !!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:06 PM~9803636
> *We will Pete Thanxs HOMIE*
> 
> Homies…
> ...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Tickets are goiong fast homies, I'l be at the Ula meeting if you need some!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 29 2008, 02:54 PM~9814724
> *TICKETS ALMOST GONE</span>
> 
> Homies…
> ...


DONT BE LEFT OUT OR YOU'LL BE :tears: THAT YOU MISSED IT.... LoL :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 29 2008, 05:29 PM~9814525
> *  Homie Bring that camera this year !!!!!
> *


Fo sho


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Homies…

*If you need Tickets see my members Jose, David, I’m OUT*

* Jose will be at the tonight's ULA Meeting I have mail out allot of tickets so I’m out I have 0 Tickets left you need to contact my other members….

See you at the Dance this year Ticket went FAST !!!!!!!*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l be at the ULA meeting tonight if you need tickets let me know.Heres my number again (214)356-1633
Dont miss out, this the party of the year loco's!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 31 2008, 02:50 PM~9833603
> *I'l be at the ULA meeting tonight if you need tickets let me know.Heres my number again  (214)356-1633
> Dont miss out, this the party of the year loco's!
> *


 How did it go Last Night at the Meeting ULA ?


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:06 PM~9803636
> *While our Brothers are partying in Texas with all the many ladies and the Homies from the different car clubs that have continued in supporting them and we will be at TOGETHER LA's dance and I hope we are doing almost the same thing ha ha j/k.  Keep it grooving and that goes to all of my Carnales and show them how we do it here in 08.</span>*
> 
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> ...


 orale we will


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2008, 08:41 AM~9860963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*That sounds just about right !!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*IT ON THE TIME HAS COME*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I only have 14 tickets left! If you need some let me know, heres my number again (214)356-1633


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

check out the latest l.r.m mag. our banquet is in thier :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

JUST RECIEVED INFO FOR A BONE MARROW DRIVE THE TECHNIQUES WILL BE HAVING ON MARCH 9 TO HELP OUR HONARY MEMBER" BOO "LAWRENCE GARCIA OUT WE ARE ASKING FOR EVERYBODYS HELP IN THE EVENT AND TO SPREAD THE WORD GUY'S, PETER WILL BE POSTING MORE INFO ON THIS EVENT AS HE KNOWS ALL THE DETAILS, SO LETS GO GUYS LETS GET THE WORD OUT ANOTHER UNITY EVENT WHITHIN MY BROTHERS SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS MARCH 9 IN BALDWIN PARK ON MAIN ST. IN THE BIG FIRESTONE PARKING LOT ACROSS FROM THE POST OFFICE TFFT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 6 2008, 04:37 PM~9880120
> *THE HOMIE NEED ASSIST IN LA... TECHNIQUES FOREVER-FOREVER TECHNIQUES*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: WILL BE THERE


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 7 2008, 02:58 PM~9887955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 28 2008, 01:06 PM~9803636
> * it on HOMIE
> The Big Day is Tomorrow!!*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TOnight :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats on the dance we had a good time. Can't wait til the next one....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

HAD A BLAST AT THE DANCE!!!!!!
DALLAS LOWRIDWERS BUYIN OUT THE BAR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 10 2008, 02:46 AM~9906828
> *HAD A BLAST AT THE DANCE!!!!!!
> DALLAS LOWRIDWERS BUYIN OUT THE BAR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 10 2008, 01:23 AM~9906387
> *Congrats on the dance we had a good time. Can't wait til the next one....
> *


X2 Thanks to the Techniques for the good times, my lady and I had enjoyed ourselves!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks for the invite we had a good time


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks Techniques we had a good time and thanks Dallas lowriders for the beer!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*HAD A BAD ASS TIME !!!! CONGRATS TO ROLLERZ ONLY FOR THA 1ST PLACE , AND ALL MY DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!! THANKS TECHNIQUES!!!!! CANT WAIT TILL WE PARTY AGAIN!!!!!!      


DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOIN BIG THANGS 08!!!!!*_


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 9 2008, 10:23 PM~9906387
> *Orale Homies Great TIME !!! POST THEM PIC !!!!!!!*


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

had a good time


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

check out Loco 61 in the background :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garlands FINEST had a damm good time!!!!!
Thanks DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR THE BRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME..... :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*Thanks Techniques for inviting the RO Familia, we had a GOOD TIME!!! Also, we would like to Thank all the other Car clubs for showing us LUV...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: We had a HELLA of a time, can't wait till next year!!!

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/techparty019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/techparty010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/techparty021.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/techparty018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Feb 10 2008, 07:07 PM~9911147
> *PROPS TO RO FAMILIA FOR SHOWING BIG TIME !!!!</span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Feb 10 2008, 07:30 PM~9911358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Big Thanks !!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*I want to “Thank” everyone for coming out to our 5th Annual Valentines Dance 2008.. Props to Rollers Only for 1st Place & Dallas Lowriders 2nd Place for most members’ car club participation.

Big Props

Loc61
Rollers Only CC
Majestix
D-Town Bombs
Principales CC
Estilo CC
Intocables CC
Majestics CC DFW
Dallas Lowriders
Los Carnales CC
Irving Custome ERMA
Latin Style
Torres Family
Low4Life CC
Garland Finest CC
Homie Styln CC
Presidentez CC 
Phaylanx CC
Tina & Family
Chris Lopez & Family
Lupita Coronado Family 


Once again Big Thanks to all the ULA car club’s and families that showed us much luv this night !!! On behalf of the Techniques CC Familia Thank you for the support.. without you this wouldn’t of been a Great night !!!!

*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

4GOT THA CAMERA HOMIES SO THA PICTURES I HAVE WILL B POSTED MANANA !!!! PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM TECHNIQUES C.C.
FOR HOSPITALITY AND AWARDS GIVEN !!! 

CONGRATS TO R.O.'s 4 PULLIN OUT DA 1ST AWARD !!!!

AND TO MY HOMIE JAY FOR THINKING OF THAT WILD A$$ IDEA
OF BUYING OUT THA BAR(WITH SOME CONTRIBUTION FROM MR. LEANARD) !!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS ALWAYS STEALING THA SHOW !!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 10 2008, 06:48 PM~9910252
> *check out Loco 61 in the background  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


It Is That Fo Right... :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> > *WE DID IT BIG @ THA TECHS. DANCE HOMIES !!!!
> >
> > HAD A BAD ASS TYME WITH MY CARNALES DEL LOS DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!!
> >
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOT SELFFISH PERO YOU HOMIES KNOW WE RESPECT TODOS ..........................


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 13 2008, 07:45 AM~9931673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming Big M


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Feb 13 2008, 09:16 PM~9938320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 14 2008, 06:58 AM~9939689
> *Thanks for coming Big M
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 15 2008, 07:18 PM~9953093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YAhoo thats party was crunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 16 2008, 02:15 PM~9957993
> *YAhoo thats party was crunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:twak:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 15 2008, 07:18 PM~9953093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I know there are more pix out there we haven't seen .. dont want to beat this to death.. but let get on here for the record... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Sorry for the delay...I been catching up on some shit I needed to get done :0 Anyway, here are a couple for now! I have more on the way


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 18 2008, 11:10 PM~9976225
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Sorry for the delay...I been catching up on some shit I needed to get done  :0  Anyway, here are a couple for now!  I have more on the way
> ...


 *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Orale Homie we can wait .. Props to VGP for the pix of our Dance...

Semper Fi</span>*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 13 2008, 10:45 AM~9931673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 18 2008, 11:04 PM~9976188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

CLICK THE LINK TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB TX & AZ CHAPTERS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL_PACHUCO69 (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 2 2009, 10:09 AM~15844593
> *
> *



























:0 :0 :0 
AWREADY!!!!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 2 2009, 10:13 AM~15844651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Cant wait for this!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 4 2008, 08:48 AM~9860465
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*February 12, 2010*


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 3 2009, 10:11 AM~15857928
> *February 12, 2010
> 
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 2 2009, 12:09 PM~15844593
> *
> *


_PERFECT TIMING TOP, WE'LL BE HOME JUST IN TIME FOR THIS....WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR ANYTHING IN THE WORLD   

CAN'T WAIT!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 4 2009, 07:17 AM~15868513
> *PERFECT TIMING TOP, WE'LL BE HOME JUST IN TIME FOR THIS....WOULDN'T MISS IT FOR ANYTHING IN THE WORLD
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2008, 09:43 AM~9860971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Its coming up guys! First event of the year!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 5 2009, 07:30 PM~15882630
> *Its coming up guys!  First event of the year!
> *



Im ready!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 5 2009, 04:30 PM~15882630
> *Its coming up guys!  First event of the year!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

ULA Christmas Toy Drive 2009, Sunday December 13th. - Dallas,Texas


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 5 2009, 05:32 PM~15882647
> *Im ready!
> *


 orale! Get your zoot ready!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe+Dec 8 2009, 06:28 PM~15917069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 8 2009, 05:28 PM~15917069
> *orale!  Get your zoot ready!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TTT!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I really really wanna go this year... fingers crossed!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 11 2009, 10:27 AM~15947799
> *I really really wanna go this year... fingers crossed!!
> *


 :0 you should its a great start of the year for all lowriders!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 11 2009, 10:27 AM~15947799
> *I really really wanna go this year... fingers crossed!!
> *


 Let me know Ms Dani! I'l get you the tikets!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it BYOB or full bar... If I go I plan on gettin my drank on!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 11 2009, 03:57 PM~15951225
> *Is it BYOB or full bar... If I go I plan on gettin my drank on!
> *


 Full bar! Belive me,you'l had fun! Then theres an afterparty at xtacy thats BYOB and they have food too!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 11 2009, 03:57 PM~15951225
> *Is it BYOB or full bar... If I go I plan on gettin my drank on!
> *


FREE BEER TWO YEARS AGO!!! COMPLEMENTS OF


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 11 2009, 10:27 AM~15947799
> *I really really wanna go this year... fingers crossed!!
> *




























LOL JK !!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Dec 11 2009, 04:36 PM~15951853
> *FREE BEER TWO YEARS AGO!!! COMPLEMENTS OF
> *


 Of you vatos!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 11 2009, 04:43 PM~15951934
> *Of you vatos!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 11 2009, 06:19 PM~15951593
> *Full bar!  Belive me,you'l had fun! Then theres an afterparty at xtacy thats BYOB and they have food too!
> *



como que ya te gusto el XTC!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Dec 11 2009, 10:27 AM~15947799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 11 2009, 07:33 PM~15953731
> *como que ya te gusto el XTC!
> *


 Come on homie! I know you like it too! :biggrin: But i'm faithfull to Pink Zone! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 12 2009, 02:15 AM~15957103
> *Come on homie!  I know you like it too! :biggrin:    But i'm faithfull to Pink Zone! :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 11 2009, 05:19 PM~15951593
> *Full bar!  Belive me,you'l had fun! Then theres an afterparty at xtacy thats BYOB and they have food too!
> *


Liquor...then food!!! count me in!!!!!


Can't wait!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 11:29 AM~15958609
> *Liquor...then food!!! count me in!!!!!
> Can't wait!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 12 2009, 04:15 AM~15957103
> *Come on homie!  I know you like it too! :biggrin:    But i'm faithfull to Pink Zone! :biggrin:
> *



ok ok :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 10:29 AM~15958609
> *Liquor...then food!!! count me in!!!!!
> Can't wait!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2009, 01:59 PM~15959721
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


You would be down for some food and liquor too...wouldnt ya Bumpkin? :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 11 2009, 10:25 AM~15947779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This past Valentines Dance 2009


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 12 2009, 10:29 AM~15958609
> *Liquor...then food!!! count me in!!!!!
> Can't wait!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Glad to see you'll be theer MsDani :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 11 2009, 06:19 PM~15951593
> *Full bar!  Belive me,you'l had fun! Then theres an afterparty at xtacy thats BYOB and they have food too!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ready for the dance again...good time last year! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/isela/l_3c9b7c4c1ca0461ea11e359997b15e16.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/isela/l_91779f9aa13541528cff68f661587a3b.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/isela/l_10284f1b6f484f77ba57afe15293146e.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 12 2009, 06:05 PM~15961505
> *ok ok  :biggrin:
> *


See you there


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 15 2009, 06:58 PM~15991397
> *See you there
> *



i'll be waiting


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 15 2009, 05:01 PM~15991413
> *i'll be waiting
> *


 No se chive e!!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Dec 15 2009, 07:09 PM~15991485
> *No se chive e!!!
> *


calmate :uh: ... :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Dec 15 2009, 06:01 PM~15991413
> *i'll be waiting
> *


That's i'm talkin bout  
:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 16 2009, 09:58 PM~16004100
> *
> *


Are you now in Cali already?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2009, 08:02 PM~16004153
> *Are you now in Cali already?
> *


 almost :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2009, 09:02 PM~16004153
> *Are you now in Cali already?
> *


Had to Stop In El Paso to see my pops....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 22 2009, 05:00 AM~16055807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I dance when i'm drunk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 22 2009, 07:23 PM~16061809
> *That's how I dance when i'm drunk
> *


lol


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 22 2009, 06:23 PM~16061809
> *That's how I dance when i'm drunk
> *



Kool just dont fall lol


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 23 2009, 07:50 AM~16066117
> *Kool just dont fall lol
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 22 2009, 06:23 PM~16061809
> *That's how I dance when i'm drunk
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 26 2009, 10:29 AM~16093339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 16 2009, 08:58 PM~16004100
> *
> *


WHEN DO THE TICKETS COME ON SALE HOMIE !!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Dec 28 2009, 11:32 AM~16109623
> *WHEN DO THE TICKETS COME ON SALE HOMIE !!
> *


X817


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Dec 28 2009, 09:32 AM~16109623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We'l let you guys know! I'm thinking in 2 weeks! So get with your car club members and find out how many you need!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

SOON THE TICKET WILL BE OUT....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 16 2009, 07:58 PM~16004100
> *
> *



_COUNTIN' DOWN THE DAYS HOMIE   _


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 29 2009, 01:39 PM~16121987
> *SOON THE TICKET WILL BE OUT....
> *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Wheres everybody at?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 3 2010, 12:27 PM~16169985
> *ttt
> *


 There you are :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 3 2010, 12:27 PM~16169985
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Ticket should be ready this week the printer just sent me the proof to approve


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 3 2010, 12:47 PM~16170123
> *Ticket should be ready this week the printer just sent me the proof to approve
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 3 2010, 02:47 PM~16170123
> *Ticket should be ready this week the printer just sent me the proof to approve
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 3 2010, 02:47 PM~16170123
> *Ticket should be ready this week the printer just sent me the proof to approve
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Getting closer =)


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 05:23 PM~16181194
> *Getting closer =)
> *


Yes it is!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jan 4 2010, 07:33 PM~16183289
> *Yes it is!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 09:09 PM~16183809
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 03:23 PM~16181194
> *Getting closer =)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 16 2009, 09:58 PM~16004100
> *
> *






:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there as I always am.....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2010, 09:15 PM~16197432
> *I'll be there as I always am.....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jan 9 2010, 01:16 AM~16233869
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 Whats up homie!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

T~T~T


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 13 2010, 02:33 PM~16279507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Got the tickets today! Let me know how many you guys need!$5 per person!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 15 2010, 04:37 PM~16302301
> *Got the tickets today!  Let me know how many you guys need!$5 per person!
> *


I'll take two


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jan 15 2010, 05:38 PM~16303814
> *I'll take two
> *


 Got it! pm me your full name!to get you in the list!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 20 2010, 05:02 PM~16354681
> *TTT
> *


 Que onda Paco! Listo pal cruise oh que?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 20 2010, 07:25 PM~16355021
> *Que onda Paco! Listo pal cruise oh que?
> *



cruize???


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jan 20 2010, 05:40 PM~16355289
> *cruize???
> *


 Simon! We cruise all the time homie! Car show this Saturday and after that sonics on Illinois


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 20 2010, 07:44 PM~16355344
> *Simon!  We cruise all the time homie!  Car show this Saturday and after that  sonics on Illinois
> *


 koo I see... too Bad my car cant make it, but I'll tell edgar and see whats up!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jan 20 2010, 05:47 PM~16355402
> *koo I see... too Bad my car cant make it, but I'll tell edgar and see whats up!
> *


 Orale! sino pues take the pimpmobile!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 20 2010, 07:50 PM~16355439
> *Orale!  sino pues take the pimpmobile!
> *


cual?


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jan 20 2010, 06:17 PM~16355777
> *cual?
> *


 Ooops sorry i ment PimpTmobile= PT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I got the tickets for the Valentines Dance guys! I'l have them at the Low 4 Life car show this Saturday at Sonics On Lancaster and I20 and after the car show i will be at the chill night's at Sonics on Illinois "Oak Cliff"


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 21 2010, 07:19 PM~16367395
> *Ooops  sorry i ment PimpTmobile= PT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

IM THINKING OF PAINTING IT BLACK, W/ SOME GOLD D'S, AND SOME SWITCHES!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jan 21 2010, 06:22 PM~16368070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> IM THINKING OF PAINTING IT BLACK, W/ SOME GOLD D'S, AND SOME SWITCHES!
> *


 I think you'l be the first! :biggrin: Abientale some Gold Leaf!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 21 2010, 09:43 PM~16369080
> *I think you'l be the first! :biggrin:  Abientale some Gold Leaf!
> *


SIMON


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Its almost here guys! Get your tickets! I'l be at the ULA meeting with the tickets!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Jose hit me back on how many you have left? cuz I have to hand out allot :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I will have tickets 4 the Valentines Dance at the next ULC Meeting


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 4 2010, 07:09 PM~16183809
> *:biggrin:
> *


I will have tickets 4 the Valentines Dance at the next ULC Meeting


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

Im ready for the baile!! Shit i don't have my ID  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16436510
> *Im ready for the baile!!  Shit i don't have my ID    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ID ID ID


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice72_@Jan 27 2010, 11:03 PM~16436510
> *Im ready for the baile!!  Shit i don't have my ID    :biggrin:
> *


 Saca uno guey!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Still got tickets!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

only 2 weeks away! :happysad:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

lets see how quick the beer sells out this year


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Feb 2 2010, 11:07 PM~16494546
> *     lets see how quick the beer sells out this year
> *


THEY WILL HAVE '' PEPSI '' I HOPE :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

so the dance is on a friday this year


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 5 2010, 08:13 PM~16526890
> *so the dance is on a friday this year
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Feb 6 2010, 12:11 AM~16529114
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 Whats up MR. Sheriff!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I got my shoes all shined up!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT for my homies.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 1 2010, 10:42 PM~16483787
> *Still got tickets!
> *


PM sent Homie!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 31 2010, 04:03 PM~16469848
> *
> *


I NEED TICKETS !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink: <---- Dancing! :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 02:13 PM~16573370
> *:boink:  <---- Dancing!  :0
> *


YO 61, U GOT SOME GOOD MOVES HOMIE .... YOU BOUGHT MY VIDEO ?!!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 10 2010, 04:08 PM~16573877
> *YO 61, U GOT SOME GOOD MOVES HOMIE .... YOU BOUGHT MY VIDEO ?!!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: Got My Popcorn And Drink Ready.. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok i done sent out two pm's trying to get tickets, whats up, tryin to take the wife out there but cant get in touch with anyone, someone lemme know wassup...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 11 2010, 06:16 AM~16580770
> *ok i done sent out two pm's trying to get tickets, whats up, tryin to take the wife out there but cant get in touch with anyone, someone lemme know wassup...
> *



SOME ISSUES BEING WORKED ON HOMIE ... I'M SURE THEY'LL GET BACK WITH US ASAP


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 11 2010, 08:16 AM~16580770
> *ok i done sent out two pm's trying to get tickets, whats up, tryin to take the wife out there but cant get in touch with anyone, someone lemme know wassup...
> *


PM Sent!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 11 2010, 11:00 AM~16581683
> *SOME ISSUES BEING WORKED ON HOMIE ... I'M SURE THEY'LL GET BACK WITH US ASAP
> *


i think me and the wife are taken care of....see you guys out there....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's go n on with the dance.. :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 01:28 PM~16583479
> *What's go n on with the dance.. :wow:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry guys for the Delay! 
Due to some unespected last minute issue's, We were force to cancel our Valentines Dance!
I apoligize for those of you that went to the trouble to get me the list of your members!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all:
*FLASH: Party is on 8:30 tomorrow night*

6801 Manhatten Blvd Ft Worth.. From Dallas take I-30 West to 820 North (5 miles west of Arlington) exit John T. White stay on service road VFW faces the aervcie road, it's a white building next to Gramacy building (8 stories).. 

Ft Worth take I-30 east toward Arlington, take 820 North exit John T. White..

Will post map ASAP..

FYI: I spoke with Jose regarding this... Jose and Leonard (if he gets back in town due to weather) will also attend..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

so has the dance been canceled john ????? lmk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 11 2010, 08:41 PM~16587582
> *so has the dance been canceled john ????? lmk
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*ANY HOTELS,MOTELS.....................HOLIDAY INNS !!! 

CLOSE BY,CAUSE I AIN'T DRIVING BACK AT NO 1-2 N DA MORNING !!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 11 2010, 11:12 PM~16588632
> *ANY HOTELS,MOTELS.....................HOLIDAY INNS !!!
> 
> CLOSE BY,CAUSE I AIN'T DRIVING BACK AT NO 1-2 N DA MORNING !!
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 09:48 PM~16587683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 11 2010, 10:12 PM~16588632
> *ANY HOTELS,MOTELS.....................HOLIDAY INNS !!!
> 
> CLOSE BY,CAUSE I AIN'T DRIVING BACK AT NO 1-2 N DA MORNING !!
> ...


There's one just on the other side of the fwy


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 09:32 PM~16588832
> *There's one just on the other side of the fwy
> *



HOW ARE THE ROADS SUPPOSE TO LOOK FOR MANANA ???

HOPE IT'S A CHEAP ONE OR WE'RE STAYIN OVER jOHN !?!!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Valentine dance for the lowrider community has been a tradition for the last 7 yrs, the Techniques have kept it going for all these years, they fell on a bad situation this year, we to help keep the tradition alive. I'm sure next year they will have it again bigger and better.. I spoke with Jose and Leonard before moving ahead with this party..

So please come and join for this event...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 08:41 PM~16588934
> *The Valentine dance for the lowrider community has been a tradition for the last 7 yrs, the Techniques have kept it going for all these years, they fell on a bad situation this year, we to help keep the tradition alive. I'm sure next year they will have it again bigger and better.. I spoke with Jose and Leonard before moving ahead with this party..
> 
> So please come and join for this event...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 11 2010, 08:16 AM~16580770
> *ok i done sent out two pm's trying to get tickets, whats up, tryin to take the wife out there but cant get in touch with anyone, someone lemme know wassup...
> *


 a homie if you need a ticket im in the fonk, i got an extra one and i dont think im going. get at me if you want it


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 09:41 PM~16588934
> *The Valentine dance for the lowrider community has been a tradition for the last 7 yrs, the Techniques have kept it going for all these years, they fell on a bad situation this year, we to help keep the tradition alive. I'm sure next year they will have it again bigger and better.. I spoke with Jose and Leonard before moving ahead with this party..
> 
> So please come and join for this event...
> *



JOHN,We won't be needing tickets after all since it's not required for entry rite ?


also, I can't find the hotel you're talking about on the map homie .... 

u know the name of it ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 11 2010, 10:37 PM~16588893
> *HOW ARE THE ROADS SUPPOSE TO LOOK FOR MANANA ???
> 
> HOPE IT'S A CHEAP ONE OR WE'RE STAYIN OVER jOHN !?!!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Clear tonite, partly cloudy....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 12 2010, 01:23 PM~16594010
> *JOHN,We won't be needing tickets after all since it's not required for entry rite ?
> also, I can't find the hotel you're talking about on the map homie ....
> 
> ...


No tkts required, if you can't make it home your more then welcomed to crash at my house.. I live about 10 min's from the location...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 12 2010, 02:23 PM~16594010
> *JOHN,We won't be needing tickets after all since it's not required for entry rite ?
> also, I can't find the hotel you're talking about on the map homie ....
> 
> ...



johns house... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 12 2010, 12:41 PM~16594131
> *No tkts required, if you can't make it home your more then welcomed to crash at my house.. I live about 10 min's from the location...
> *


KOO... BUT NO SPOONING !!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 12:42 PM~16594142
> *
> johns house... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 12 2010, 02:44 PM~16594155
> *KOO... BUT NO SPOONING  !!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL :boink:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 01:42 PM~16594142
> *
> johns house... :biggrin:
> *


Yea you just have to share the couch with the dogs, not your friends, real 4 legged dogs.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 12:49 PM~16594182
> *LOL :boink:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 12 2010, 01:44 PM~16594155
> *KOO... BUT NO SPOONING  !!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


What the F is spooning, you've been watching too many Beverly Hillbilly shows, that the only place I've ever herd that term used..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 12 2010, 02:52 PM~16594205
> *:nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 12 2010, 02:53 PM~16594215
> *What the F is spooning, you've been watching too many Beverly Hillbilly shows, that the only place I've ever herd that term used..
> *


*LOL*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 12:54 PM~16594220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO !!! I'M ROLLIN FOE !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 12 2010, 02:53 PM~16594215
> *What the F is spooning, you've been watching too many Beverly Hillbilly shows, that the only place I've ever herd that term used..
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 01:55 PM~16594232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Jethro & Elli May


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 12:55 PM~16594232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FCKD UP HOMIE !! NOS VEMOS TONITE ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 01:54 PM~16594220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Humm I better put my dogs in there kennel, don't want no accidents...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 07:48 PM~16587683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:black\'>


On Behalf Of Techniques Cc And Due To Circumstances Beyond Our Control We Great Apologize And What To Thanks John (Homie) And Other For Coming Up With A Dance That Would Make A Day Possible For All That Look Forward To Valentines Dances 


</span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2010, 09:39 AM~16601339
> *Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 09:41 PM~16588934
> *The Valentine dance for the lowrider community has been a tradition for the last 7 yrs, the Techniques have kept it going for all these years, they fell on a bad situation this year, we to help keep the tradition alive. I'm sure next year they will have it again bigger and better.. I spoke with Jose and Leonard before moving ahead with this party..
> 
> So please come and join for this event...
> *


THANKS JOHN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Thats right the BIG BAD AZZ TECHNIQUES LA Car Club members on their latest music video THE HOGS "TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF" on that HELLAFYDE RECORDS Seven, Mista Leno and Redwood. Leonard you need to get our Brothers out to TEXAS for your 7th Annual Valentines Dance so your guest can have a BAD AZZ SHOW with real low rider Chicano Rappers representing the big "T" to the fullest. :nicoderm: uffin: :420: </span>*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Nov 17 2010, 09:45 AM~19090678
> *
> *


see you there Homies


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Nov 19 2010, 10:35 AM~19110326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you brother we need support ever so now :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Valentines Dance February 12, 2011.... New Year ...... New Begining*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 6 2010, 09:24 PM~19257962
> *Valentines Dance February 12, 2011....  New Year ...... New Begining
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Come on out DFW TEXAS and support our Brother Leonard and the "BIG T".</span>* :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP O.G. ~ MY LADY AND MY SELF R GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR THE VALENTINES DANCE TO GO AND SUPPORT U BROTHER... IMMA ASK ALL THE MEMBERS TO SEE WHO CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE, ILL KEEP U POSTED CAUSE NOWS THE TIME TO START PLANNING OUR TRIP...  "TFFT" :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 22 2010, 07:00 PM~19397671
> *WHATS UP O.G. ~  MY LADY AND MY SELF R GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR THE VALENTINES DANCE TO GO AND SUPPORT U BROTHER... IMMA ASK ALL THE MEMBERS TO SEE WHO CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE, ILL KEEP U POSTED CAUSE NOWS THE TIME TO START PLANNING OUR TRIP...   "TFFT" :thumbsup:
> *



Orale Clowney please keep me posted would be nice for some of you to come here for this dance !!!! TFFT :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 22 2010, 07:00 PM~19397671
> *WHATS UP O.G. ~  MY LADY AND MY SELF R GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT OUT THERE FOR THE VALENTINES DANCE TO GO AND SUPPORT U BROTHER... IMMA ASK ALL THE MEMBERS TO SEE WHO CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE, ILL KEEP U POSTED CAUSE NOWS THE TIME TO START PLANNING OUR TRIP...   "TFFT" :thumbsup:
> *



Orale Clowney please keep me posted would be nice for some of you to come here for this dance !!!! TFFT :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 30 2010, 05:00 AM~19456859
> *1st Car Show of the year...
> 
> Annual New Years Day Show
> ...


WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS

:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 1 2011, 01:32 PM~19474641
> *TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@~16125715~
> *COUNTIN' DOWN THE DAYS HOMIE
> *


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

HOW DO WE GET TICKETS??? HIT ME UP WITH A PM PLS


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Jan 3 2011, 07:16 PM~19493388
> *HOW DO WE GET TICKETS??? HIT ME UP WITH A PM PLS
> *


CALL HOMIE JOHN 817 368-1648


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Jan 4 2011, 05:28 AM~19498291
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :barf: :h5: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *Homie Styln,Feb 11 2010,* 10:41 PM~16588934]
> The Valentine dance for the lowrider community has been a tradition for the last 7 yrs, the Techniques have kept it going for all these years, they fell on a bad situation this year, we to help keep the tradition alive. I'm sure next year they will have it again bigger and better.. I spoke with Leonard before moving ahead with this party..
> 
> ...


*Thanks John for helping Techniques last years*


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 1 2011, 01:32 PM~19474641
> *TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jan 3 2011, 10:54 PM~19495995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 15 2009, 03:03 AM~15985835
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...*


----------



## D-Town Duece (Jan 9, 2011)

Where can i go about getting tickets?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 15 2009, 03:03 AM~15985835
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 11 2011, 11:53 AM~19566364
> *WATCH "SOUTHLAND" TONIGHT ON TNT, TECHNIQUES CC, HELLAFYDE, HELLAFYDRAULICS ARE IN THIS EPISODE, CHECK OUT THE SCREEN SHOTS BELOW..
> *



If anyone saw SOUTHLAND last night my fellow TECHNIQUES LA were in the back ground flying colors along with RollerOnly and few other clubs


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2011, 09:43 AM~19585372
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
*


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 17 2011, 04:12 PM~19622632
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Get your Tickets by the next ULC Meeting


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 17 2010, 01:02 AM~19349648
> *
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Come on out DFW TEXAS and support our Brother Leonard and the "BIG  T".</span> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 1 2011, 01:32 PM~19474641
> *TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :barf: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TTT for the big "T"


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 1 2011, 01:32 PM~19474641
> *TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 3 2011, 08:20 AM~19776130
> *
> *


IT DANCE TIME TOMORROW


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Leonard, I was told this was your old dance teacher from East LA Carnal. haha j/k


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 11 2011, 05:42 PM~19847470
> *
> Hey Leonard,  I was told this was your old dance teacher from East LA Carnal. haha j/k
> 
> *


Orale best teacher ever :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I wanna thank everyone for coming out and making this our first successful event of the year for the ULC.. Congrat's to Royal Classics for 1st place most memebers and to Rollerz Only for 2nd.. I also wanna thank Untouchables for a strong showing as well. Kiki (El Pachuco) for best dressed... The intersting thing on the winners, RC are based out of Dallas and RO had a combined membership from Ft Worth and Denton.. This says a lot of what were trying to do in bringing everyone together. I also wanna thank my good friend Louie and his wife from LM Customs from making the drive from Pleasant Grove and showing us support.. So let's the new lowriding season begin.. Keep and eye out for our summer time party...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you all for making this 7th Annual Valentines dance along with New Wave DFW "Homie John " and the Majestics DFW "Fidel" and his members a good turn out

More Pic to follow !!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

HAD A VERY GOOD TIME


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks to all for the invite...great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2011, 10:51 PM~19862036
> *I wanna thank everyone for coming out and making this our first successful event of the year for the ULC.. Congrat's to Royal Classics for 1st place most memebers and to Rollerz Only for 2nd.. I also wanna thank Untouchables for a strong showing as well. Kiki (El Pachuco) for best dressed... The intersting thing on the winners, RC are based out of Dallas and RO had a combined membership from Ft Worth and Dallas.. This says a lot of what were trying to do in bringing everyone together. I also wanna thank my good friend Louie and his wife from LM Customs from making the drive from Pleasant Grove and showing us support.. So let's the new lowriding season begin.. Keep and eye out for our summer time party...
> *




Correction......it was the Ft Worth and Denton Chapters of RO that attended. And We had a blast! Thanks again!


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 14 2011, 02:27 PM~19867248
> *Correction......it was the Ft Worth and Denton Chapters of RO that attended. And We had a blast!  Thanks again!
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*yes sir we did and we will agian in two weeks bRO :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLYCADDY93_@Feb 14 2011, 04:42 PM~19868258
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:yes sir we did and we will agian in two weeks bRO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

THANKS FOR HAVING US!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

peter cruz said:


> Hey Leonard, I was told this was your old dance teacher from East LA Carnal. haha j/k



*FEB 11, 2012 IT ON HOMIE*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

8th Annual Valentines Dance 
February 11, 2012


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TechniquesOG said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:drama:


> TIME TO DANCE YOUR ASS OFF NEW Place bigger dance floor


'


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:fool2::inout:






:bowrofl::thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*8th Annual Valentines Dance TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS
*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...dance-february-11-2012-a-44.html#post14964202


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS .......... CHAPTER TFFT*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

peter cruz said:


> Hey Leonard, I was told this was your old dance teacher from East LA Carnal. haha j/k



THANK YOU TECHNIQUES FOR 8 YEARS OF VALENTINES


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*GET UR TICKETS BEFORE THEY ARE GONE*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

5811MSgtP said:


> View attachment 413276
> 
> 
> :fool2::inout:
> ...




:fool2:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*"TECHNIQUES WORLD WIDE CELEBRATING 40 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE 1972-2012" 
"TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB IS ALSO CELEBRATING 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE"
DO YOUR THING DFW/TEXAS AND GET DOWN WITH YOUR BAD SELF. THIS VIDEO HAS SOME OF THEM OG CAR CLUBS IN IT SO CHECK OUT. THE FIRST CAR FROM OUR CAR CLUB IS JOEY'S "FAMILY JEWELS" @ :53, THE MOTHER CHAPTER @ 3:31, LEONARD'S OLD "CUT DOG" DFW/DALLAS @ 3:34 AND THEN MY TWO RIDES "EL DURAN" & "BABY BLUE EYES" IS IN THE BACK GROUND @ 3:36 AND WERE ALL REPRESENTING THE BIG "T" ALL DAY AND EVER DAY TFFT!
*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lets support the TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CC dance *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

5811MSgtP said:


> View attachment 413276



:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

GET YOUR TICKETS !!!!!!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TopCopOG said:


> View attachment 423640
> 
> 
> View attachment 423641


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:drama::boink::naughty::barf:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THE 9TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE WAS GREAT*

*IF YOU MISSIED OUT ON THIS DANCE HE WAS GREAT ALLOT OF AWARDS THIS TIME AND FOOD, GREAT MUSIC
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

View attachment 5.bmp
View attachment 10.bmp


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

View attachment tech.bmp


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*10TH TECHNIQUES DFW ANNUAL VALENINES DANCE FEBRUARY 8, 2013*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 876009



Feb 8, 2014


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*10th Annual TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS Valentines Dance February 8, 2014*

COMING FEBRUARY 8,2014


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------

